
Huawei exec accused of stealing trade secrets from chip company CNEX - jonbaer
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/22/huawei-executive-accusetd-of-stealing-trade-secrets-from-axas-company-backed-by-microsoft-and-dell.html
======
yhoneycomb
Not a fan of all this fear-mongering around China. Any competent country has
stolen/will steal IP from other countries.

It's also pretty hypocritical for the US to constantly blame China, when
Samuel Slater stole the designs of a textile factory and arguably kickstarted
America's industrial revolution. Of course, now that the US is at the top, it
tries to act like there is some natural law protecting IP, and that there's
something morally wrong about it.

I like this quote by Newton: "If I have seen further it is by standing on the
shoulders of Giants."

Note: I will concede that some balance needs to be struck so that people
aren't completely disincentivized from making new inventions. But I don't
think China is running that risk, considering its cutting-edge 5G technology.

